# road trip



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

i am thinking of doing a tour of spain starting from where we live nr mojacar so going up the east side and back down the west side for a 2/3 week trip anyone any suggestions will be much appreciated


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Roses, Bay of Roses. Costa Brava.

Spain Beaches - Roses Costa Brava (7 sandy beaches, 8 very secluded coves)

Santander.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Bolonia, south of Cadiz on the Costa de la Luz. Amazing beach, no hi-rise, beautiful views of Morocco, windsurfing, dunes, pine forest and a restored Roman town right behind it (Baelo Claudio).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

These threads may give you some ideas, mainly talking about the north of Spain
Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - Search Results


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Bolonia, south of Cadiz on the Costa de la Luz. Amazing beach, no hi-rise, beautiful views of Morocco, windsurfing, dunes, pine forest and a restored Roman town right behind it (Baelo Claudio).


Isn't that one of the beaches where you can see cows on the sands?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

rangitoto said:


> i am thinking of doing a tour of spain starting from where we live nr mojacar so going up the east side and back down the west side for a 2/3 week trip anyone any suggestions will be much appreciated


The coast all the way from Santander via Finisterra (Galicia) then down through Portucal and back along the southern coast.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Isn't that one of the beaches where you can see cows on the sands?


Yep. And that's Cape Trafalgar in the background.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Yep. And that's Cape Trafalgar in the background.





Sea cows ? :rofl:
I'll get me coat.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Sea cows ? :rofl:
> I'll get me coat.


Better than sea lions!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Yep. And that's Cape Trafalgar in the background.


Lovely photo


----------

